# Cooper Hawk Stunned. Then released.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My mum lives in st. cats and they have a nice garden full of bird feeders that they keep well stocked in the winter. the birds literally flock there to have noms. But it's not just the seed eaters that visit the buffet, but a Coopers Hawk.

It has caught and killed and eaten birds in their yard.

Unfortunately as this tale goes, my parents or tather my stepfather put up a big pane of glass th shelter the porch from winds/rain. My mum hated it.

My mum heard an ungodly crash of breaking glass and when she looked outside she spotted the hawk laying on his back in amongst the broken glass. She was devestated. her beautiful visitor was dead. Or so she thought.

Crying to my stepfather to do something about the bird, he went outside to what he thougth was a burial. They discovered the raptor was still alive, but stunned. They took the creature into the basement to keep him warm and called the humane society to ask what the hell to do and would they mind someone to check the beast out.

No broken bones were found, bird looked pretty good. So they took him outside where the bird took off and returned to the sky.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice looking bird. Reminds me of the windex commercial or whatever glass cleaner commercial with talking birds.

Perhaps after the glass is cleaned up i you plan on replacing the glass you might want to consider glass with some laminate in it to keep it from fragging on you. Lucky bird indeed.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think it would be best if they didn't bother with glass there.


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Very cool bird, I once raised a baby Redtail hawk from a fluffy white ball to where he/she could hunt on it's own. It was like having a nasty tempered 2 year old human except it was armed with claws, sharp beak and could fly.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I want a pet hawk now... XD

Jorg, I'm curious as to where you obtained that baby hawk, do you have any pictures? =]

Are there any safe hawk-life birds that can be kept as pets?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely!!!! We had a one winged crow when I were little. LOL

Really happy the bird was alright!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I caught a crow with a busted wing once. took it to a rehab for fixing and care. the creature weightd absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Those are amazing pictures and an amazing story :\
Glad to hear the bird was okay 

Just wow :/


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Just got this from my mum today:



> Hawk was on the fence . he did not fly when we walked in just sat and watched us . We spoke to him and he stretched both legs and wings then sat again . Finally he few off slowly. None the worse for his accident.


sounds good


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That's a pretty cool story. Very glad the bird was OK in the end.

For future reference, if you have a bird emergency, a good place to call is FLAP, the Fatal Light Awareness Program. (If you take the subway, you've probably seen the ads during migration season: "Kill the lights, save the birds." I've been a FLAP volunteer for 3 years now and have lots of experience picking up injured/dead birds in the financial district. It's not just lights on at night; birds just don't understand glass and they often crash into it when they can see through to the other side and/or they see a reflection of the sky.

There are lots of tips on the FLAP website about how to reduce bird collisions and how to care for injured birds until appropriate help can be found.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will let my mum know this and I find the information useful too. I often bring in injured birds take care of them until I can get proper help. I am happy that the bird is okay. I was concerned but he showed up.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The bird is returning more frequently. Stands by the bird feeder sometimes.









I will eat your soul.









What's that!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Those pics are great, and I love your captions!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

these are pics my mum is getting. Such a beautiful bird.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

That's freaking awesome sunstar! Glad to hear the bird recovered, and yeah glass is a big no-no for areas where wild birds frequent. Far too many rare birds die each year from crashing into glass.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

they have one window left, but they have piled wood in front of it so they bird can't see through it. My mum was utterly devestated when they found it laying on its back in broken glass. She is estatic it's okay and is returning.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Stunning bird.. So happy its doing okay and coming back


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Are there any safe hawk-life birds that can be kept as pets?


I think under the Migratory Bird Convention Act, all wild raptors (birds of prey) are illegal to be kept as pets. However, if one was to acquire a permit such as those used in falconry/austringer then one could keep such birds as 'pets.' Though, many beginners often start off with an American Kestrel though Red-Tailed and Harris' are also commonly used.


----------

